# Roof Staples



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Last year I noticed a very small "bump" under the rubber roof coating. I realized it was a staple or fastener popping up for the (what I assume) is plywood underneath. I very carefully worked it through, cut it at the surface, then put a small dollop lap sealant on the hole it left. 
Today, I notice some more of the same popping up in the same vicinity. I don't suppose this will be the last of these. 
Anyone else notice this happening?


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a couple that have raised too. Had it on my last Outback too. I'm not going to worry about unless it rips through the roof membrane. I'll just keep an eye on them.

Todd


----------

